# 2012 ASA State shoot. July 14-15



## jrbowhuntr (May 24, 2012)

Ok I know there will be alot of questions ask about the shoot. I'm still working on a few things, but were is what I got so far. 
  We will have a 60 targets set, 4-15 target ranges 30 know and 30 unknow. You will have to shoot 30 targets, I'll post a list of the classes below. The only thing set in stone is the 60 targets. Classes may have to be moved around a bit on the ranges, About a week out they will be set and you should know the range you will be shooting.
I'll be posting the sign in form up on the 30th of May and will start taking preregistration then, Print out the form and fill it out and mail it and a check made out to *Sweetwater Archery Club* to me and I'll have you registered when you show up.
With us doing the ranges like we are you will have to shoot with someone in your class or on the same range as you. 
One of the things that I'm looking at is opening up the range at 7:00am on the 14th. I'm going to try it on the June shoot that i'm having.
We will close the range on Saturday the 14th at 6:00 pm for the ones that want to shoot it all in one day. 
Sunday the range will close at 1:00pm and everybody will have to be off the range at 3:30pm and all score cards turned in by 3:30 pm. 

My Address is 
Albert Morris 
8236 Ephesus Church Rd
Villa Rica Ga 30180

Like I said earlyer I'm still working on some things so fill free to PM me with your question and to post them on were. Thanks for your time and look forward to seeing y'all in July.


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 24, 2012)

I'll be there. (I should be there)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 24, 2012)

Lookin forward to it. I'm sure you guys will set some good courses. 

Plannin to be there myself,  some foam, and take home some Bling!    Only problem with that is I might have to go by a bubblegum machine on the way there to get some.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2012)

The Saturday times sound good to me. Plenty of time to arrive at Bowanna time and work my way through it.


----------



## KillZone (May 25, 2012)

Yep I'll be there!!!!!


----------



## slick 3412 (May 25, 2012)

Do I have to qualify for this shoot? I plan on being there but I haven't shot any qualifiers!


----------



## solocam678 (May 25, 2012)

slick 3412 said:


> Do I have to qualify for this shoot? I plan on being there but I haven't shot any qualifiers!



The june 23rd shoot is a qualifier. My brother still has to qualify also.

Looking forward to it


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 25, 2012)

Yep you have to qualify and be a ASA member to shoot the state shoot.


----------



## slick 3412 (May 27, 2012)

Ok! Thanks for the info!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 29, 2012)

Back up


----------



## bamaboy (May 29, 2012)

So let me get this right, I pay the $35 and join ASA and come and shoot the June 23rd shoot at SweetWater and I am qualified for the July 14th shoot? Is this all right?


----------



## gretchp (May 29, 2012)

as long as you score in the top 10 or top 50% which is greater. then Yes! you are ready to go. You can do it!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Gretchen,I think I am going to try to shoot this one and the wounded warriors shoot at Hilsman's that day too! Good to see you on here.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 31, 2012)

jrbowhuntr said:


> Ok I know there will be alot of questions ask about the shoot. I'm still working on a few things, but were is what I got so far.
> We will have a 60 targets set, 4-15 target ranges 30 know and 30 unknow. You will have to shoot 30 targets, I'll post a list of the classes below. The only thing set in stone is the 60 targets. Classes may have to be moved around a bit on the ranges, About a week out they will be set and you should know the range you will be shooting.
> I'll be posting the sign in form up on the 30th of May and will start taking preregistration then, Print out the form and fill it out and mail it and a check made out to *Sweetwater Archery Club* to me and I'll have you registered when you show up.
> With us doing the ranges like we are you will have to shoot with someone in your class or on the same range as you.
> ...






I hate to eat crow, but after talking to a couple of people. I'm going to run the State just like a national tournament. We are also going to split the Know class's and the Men's Open. So we will have a Know 50, Know 45, Open A, and a Semi class.


----------



## watermedic (May 31, 2012)

Sounds Great!!


----------



## GIBBS (May 31, 2012)

So will seniors be shooting all unknown or half and half?


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (May 31, 2012)

Yea water med we all know that makes u happy as a school girl!


----------



## dbell80 (May 31, 2012)

Sounds great to me too.
One question: Is it possible to shoot it all on Sunday if you start early? Thanks,


----------



## mr10ss (May 31, 2012)

If I understand the rules correctly, if you don't qualify in one qualifier and you shoot another, you are automatically qualified because you shot 2 qualifiers. You can also be a lifetime ASA member and are automatically qualified to shoot in any ASA event anywhere.


----------



## watermedic (May 31, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Yea water med we all know that makes u happy as a school girl!




Yep it does!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 31, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> So will seniors be shooting all unknown or half and half?



The Seniors will shoot all unknow and lower 12's, Just like a national shoot


----------



## BowanaLee (May 31, 2012)

jrbowhuntr said:


> The Seniors will shoot all unknow and lower 12's, Just like a national shoot



I'll ask again in July. Maybe y'all have it ironed out by them ?


----------

